# Word of the Day:  Kakorrhaphiophobia



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2021)

kakorrhaphiophobia​n. – fear of failure or defeat



> This is the last word that someone with kakorrhaphiophobia would want to encounter in a spelling bee.


----------



## Shero (Nov 14, 2021)

OMG! The word kakorrhaphiophobia is one I have never heard before and maybe this is the last time I may hear it


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2021)

Shero said:


> OMG! The word kakorrhaphiophobia is one I have never heard before and maybe this is the last time I may hear it


I've never heard it before either but saw it listed under a "weird word" search so I thought I'd post it.  I think I have had kakorrhaphiophobia in the past.


----------



## Jules (Nov 14, 2021)

Too bad kakorrhaphiophobia is such an unusual word for such a common condition.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 14, 2021)

Until I saw this thread, I thought that kakorrhaphiophobia was the the fear of an unsociable disease.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

Jules said:


> Too bad kakorrhaphiophobia is such an unusual word for such a common condition.


I was thinking the same thing yesterday!


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 15, 2021)

I thought is what drunk people do on Karaoke nights in bars.


----------

